# Finally started walking outside by myself



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I did it! I've finally walked outside today, twice. Without anyone with me. First time I walked up towards a ball field which isn't that far from where I live. On my way back, a dog started barking at me, cause it heard me run down the hill. :/ But other than that, it was great 

Then like two hours later, I walked out again and this time walked through the busy town i live in and I kept looking at the ground while I was walking. The only time I looked up was to make sure no one was in front of me or to see where I was going. Anyway, I finally got to the store, entered inside and bought four drinks for my family, said thanks to the lady at the register, and after I payed for it, I left and went back the same route. It was kinda weird waiting at crosswalk cause I did have cars stop for me, just feels weird being stared at but I'm so happy . My first time ever. I was thinking about going into a book store that is also near where I live but maybe next time. :/

I did feel scared too but I also talked myself through in my head. I said "just keep looking at the ground, keep looking at the ground, pretend no one is here, no matter how much sounds you hear." And I did it! I felt so much courage today. I kinda wanna explore more of the town i live in now.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

That's very good.  Maybe you could try to see a new part of your town every day or every few days.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, keep exploring.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Awesome! :clap I used to love walking but health issues have interfered. Maybe someday?

Make sure to check out that bookstore! :yes


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulations 
It will get easier over time.
Keep it up!


----------



## Diogenes1982 (Jun 20, 2014)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Yes, I did it! I've finally walked outside today, twice. Without anyone with me. First time I walked up towards a ball field which isn't that far from where I live. On my way back, a dog started barking at me, cause it heard me run down the hill. :/ But other than that, it was great
> 
> Then like two hours later, I walked out again and this time walked through the busy town i live in and I kept looking at the ground while I was walking. The only time I looked up was to make sure no one was in front of me or to see where I was going. Anyway, I finally got to the store, entered inside and bought four drinks for my family, said thanks to the lady at the register, and after I payed for it, I left and went back the same route. It was kinda weird waiting at crosswalk cause I did have cars stop for me, just feels weird being stared at but I'm so happy . My first time ever. I was thinking about going into a book store that is also near where I live but maybe next time. :/
> 
> I did feel scared too but I also talked myself through in my head. I said "just keep looking at the ground, keep looking at the ground, pretend no one is here, no matter how much sounds you hear." And I did it! I felt so much courage today. I kinda wanna explore more of the town i live in now.


Nice one!


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

keep it up! just get yourself some dark sunglasses, headphones, and practice a robotic wave wherever you go. thats what works for me. if people try to talk to me I just pretend I can't hear them.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Thats cool, try to hit up the book store if you like books. It might become somewhere you go on a regularly.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

good job, keep it up. The more you do it, the easier it gets.


----------



## Amina01 (Jul 2, 2016)

That's so awesome! Great job! Let us know how things go for you on future walks.


----------



## Bogus (Jun 28, 2010)

well done  keep going at this, it is well worth it. you can make far more progress in a few weeks or month than you may consider possible right now.


----------



## Inescapable (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats! Keep it up


----------



## CalvinCandie (Aug 1, 2016)

Good job. I'm trying to walk outside in more crowded places as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope93 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well done! This is just the beginning and hopefully it will motivate you to go further out of your comfort zone! The only place I feel comfortable in is in a library or bookshop, but I used to feel so much anxiety walking down the street. I still do, but its much less, and I have to say that pokemon go has really helped me in that (It might sound stupid, but it did help me in lots of odd situations so that I don t fiddle). You could give that a try  Another thing that really helped me, was going to the park and reading a book. Either sitting on a bench, or lying on the grass is so relaxing. At the start it was odd, I couldn t really focus on my reading without thinking what others were thinking about me... but then with time and habit things got better and better and nature actually helps you feel calm and positive!:grin2:


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

have you done any more walking since?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this is great!!!  it'll get easier each time and you will soon enjoy the good weather. 
you made a big step.! ( pun intended)


----------

